# Jonathan Green products? Love Your Soil and MAG-I-CAL



## CTLawnNut (May 24, 2020)

Just curious what people's thoughts are on the Jonathan Green line of products. Specifically I'm looking at Love Your Lawn and their lime product - MAG-I-CAL.

With the LYL it looks like it's supposed to help with soil compaction and overall soil health. Looks like it's composed of calcium carbonate, sulphur, and iron with a total of almost 26% of the bag. Not sure what the rest of the bag is. I have a soil test with good calcium and good sulphur, but a compacted lawn. So not sure if this is what I'd want to use.

With the MAG-I-CAL they claim it's a concentrated form of calcium carbonate and also contains humic acid and polyhydroxycarboxylic acids. - Say that ten times fast. I'm looking at this to raise my pH of 5.9. They say on the label to apply twice a year if you have a pH lower than 6. Wondering if this stuff is really a good substitute to standard calcitic lime?

Thoughts? Experiences?


----------

